# No Bogey putting cup



## Topflite_d2

No Bogey Practice putting cup::thumbsup:
I bought mine today at a local Target store. It was sold as a Golf Digest product. I've had a chance to hit a few putts into it and it really does what it says. It does help with your speed and aim. It works really good in my opinion it is the best practice putting cup I've used. In the past I've used those automatic putt returners w/ the carpet connected to it. and I've also used a battery operated putt returner. But there is 2 problems. For one you don't know how far past the hole the ball would roll w/ the automatic putt returner. And the second problem if if you go past the hole w/ the battery operated one you have to turn the little device around. It has a regulation size cup, it is sold in many colors and for ten dollars you can't go wrong. 
If your serious about being a putter pick one up today.
It is sold in Target stores and all over the web. Welcome to the new home of No Bogey
As for my rating it goes like this. 
Function 10/10
Ability to move 10/10
Overall 10/10


----------

